# Natchitoches Meat Pies ???



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Bayou you have access to the most wonderful meat pies in Cane River country.
I want to say Savuer or Bon Appetit ran the recipe for Laysonne's meatpies a few years ago....they have got it hands down.
What a hole in the wall and what a treasure..
I'll see if I can't find the recipe.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Bill Neils Southern Cooking has a great recipe for N. Pies. Bill is the Chef/Owner of Crooks Corner in Chapel Hill, NC. All kinds of wonderful Southern Recipes, from Low Country Shrimp and Grits (another regional specialty) to Natchitoches Meat Pies to all kinds of wonderful Southern Desserts. If you can't find it let me know and I will e-mail or fax it to you!

Happy cooking!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

This is a must find!

Baking this time of year in the northeast is heaven on earth! The sweat factor goes way down!


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Does anyone have a good recipe for these great meat pies?? It's getting "that time of year !!"

While I'm at it ... what do you think about baking .. when the air begins to get cooler .. in the fall ????


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

looks like there's a loyal following of Natchitoches meat pies out there.

I actually graduated from the college in Natchitoches, and helped make the meat pies on occasion, just don't have a good recipe.

I'll also look in the "River Roads" cookbook, might be in there.

Thanks for all of your enthusiasm !!!

(It's getting THAT time of year)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK this is from the Best of The Best from Louisiana....good book
1 1/2 # of ground pork
1 1/2# of ground beef
1 cup chopped green onions
1Tbl salt
1tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp cayene
1 tsp coarse red pepper
1/3 cup flour

Cook everything but flour over medium heat in dutch oven, add flour stir to combine
cool to room temp
use colander and drain fat.

2c self rising flour
1/3 heaping cup(????what the **** is this)
Crisco 
1 egg beaten
3/4 cup milk

cut in shortening add liquid form ball roll out cut 5-5 1/2" circles fill with a heaping Tbl (there it is again)
Fry 350*
can freeze do not thaw before frying
makes 26-28 5" pies


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There are 18 recipes for Natchitoches pies at the following web site: (free registration for cookbook recipes) Do a search on "Natchitoches".
http://www.cook-books.com/ltimeout.htm


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

cchiu, how do you find this stuff? I know to do searches etc. but your always on the cutting edge of info! 
thanks!


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks to shroomgirl & cchiu for your help.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

mbrown,

Thanks!!!

I can't stop trying to do research in finding information. (You know it's out there...)

I may not be a great cook, but I can help other people!!

I have ways of doing searches that must be more comprehensive than other people. That and I love this forum because of the smilies!! --->


----------

